# Maple the Miner



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Guys, 

Some of you may remember me, my partner Fixx and myself never really come on here any more but I have a few friends that may want to hear our sad news, especially Jen............. Maple passed away a couple fo days ago, I found her asleep in her house. I am gutted, she was my little Diva and was the perfect example of a destructive skunk.

For anyone that does not remember her, this is the merry dance she has led us on http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/274577-maple-miner.html

Normally I would not put threads like this up especially on a forum I no longer use but she touched the heart of a fair few people in her life.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh no...  I love that skunk  I'm so sorry, guys  I got all excited when I saw a new post about her  She will definitely be remembered fondly by a lot of people... Such an adorable trouble maker!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Lou

Hope you, Fixx and the little one are all well.

Sorry to hear about Maple, always loved reading about your skunks.

Best Wishes

Neil, Debra and the family.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

RIP Maple! Your destructive skills are legend!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP Maple.

Sorry to hear of your loss.

ANy idea on why she died? Such a shame coz she was a little star in her own right.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Really sorry to hear, hope there was no suffering for her. Any idea what she mightve passed away from? 
So sad.......

Dave


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

RIP Maple


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm really sorry.  RIP Maple.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

RIP Maple


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sleep tight Maple  So sorry Lou and Ray, thinking of you both. Maple digging skills are second to none ever!!

Hope life is treating you both and the little one well otherwise xx


----------

